# Барыня для ОРНИ. Требуется "живое" исполнение



## Дмитрий2008 (22 Окт 2012)

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! В этой теме я хочу представить Вам свою композицию на тему русской народной пляски "Барыня" в стиле фолк-рок, фолк-метал. Пьеса инструментована для оркестра русских народных инструментов и исполнена компьютерной рок-группой. Эти два демо-файла (партитура.PDF и барыня.mp3) я готов выслать любому желающему (готовому оказать содействие в "живом" исполнении) на электронную почту. Если Вас заинтересовало моё предложение, прошу писать на мой электронный адрес - [email protected] или вконтакте - http://vk.com/dmitrij2008

Добрий вечір, шановані колеги! У цій темі я хочу представити Вам свою композицію на тему російського народного танцю "Бариня" в стилі фолк-рок, фолк-метал. П'єса інструментує для оркестру російських народних інструментів і виконана комп'ютерною рок-групою. Ці два демо-файла(партитура.PDF і бариня.mp3) я готовий вислати тому, що будь-якому, що бажає(готовому посприяти в "живому" виконанні) на електронну пошту. Якщо Вас зацікавила моя пропозиція, прошу писати на мою електронну адресу - [email protected] або вконтакте - http://vk.com/dmitrij2008

Good evening, respected colleagues! In this theme I want to present to you the composition on a theme Russian folk dance "Madam" ("Barynja") in style folk-rock, folk-меtаl. A play is instrumented for the orchestra of the Russian folk instruments and carried out by a computer rock band. These two demo-files (score.PDF and madam.mp3 ["barynja.mp3"]) I am ready to deport to any persons(ready to render assistance in "living" execution) interested on an e-mail. If you were interested by my suggestion, I ask to write on my electronic address of - [email protected] or вконтакте - http://vk.com/dmitrij2008


----------



## aleksey (27 Окт 2012)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, партитуру и mp3 файл на [email protected]
Интересно взглянуть. Мы своим оркестром любим поэкспериментировать Можете посмотреть видео по ссылке:
http://video.mail.ru/mail/avsil/_myvideo/20.html


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (12 Ноя 2012)

Спасибо Вам за оказанное внимание. Отправил. Комментировать и критиковать услышанное и увиденное можете в этом потоке.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (31 Дек 2012)

Несколько человек попросили партитуру и запись. Хотелось бы услышать отзывы в канун рождества. С наступающим Вас!


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Сен 2013)

Прошел почти целый учебный год. Ни одного отзыва...


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (24 Мар 2014)

Выложил на рутрекер - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4700718


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (30 Июл 2016)

Выкладываю прямую ссылку на файлы -


----------

